# Oil Leak...Thoughts?



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all...new to this forum and looking to purchase my first muscle car. I love the LeMans as it's the car I grew up with. 

I've been looking online and found a car I like...66 LeMans. It needs some interior work and minor electrical work, but what has me most worried is the motor.

The current owner completed a frame off restore three years ago and put in a brand new GM 350HP engine. The engine has a bit less than 8000 miles on it. When driving it felt just a little rough, like it needed a tune up. After about 15 minutes driving, we got back and talked for about 5 minutes. I took a look under the engine and notices a small oil leak, about the size of a quarter. 

When I mentioned the leak to the owner, he downplayed it as something common for muscle cars. 

I don't believe a new engine should be leaking oil with only 8000 miles, so something is clearly wrong.

Any thoughts or ideas on the severity? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pontiac 350 or chevy 350?


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Chevy 350


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ewww...  That alone is reason enough to pass on it. 

See if he'll make you a good deal on just the car minus the motor 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree :lol:..BUT..an engine should not leak. How does the 350 know it is in a Muscle car and not in a family station wagon or luxury car. If you like/want the car find the cause of the leak and ask the seller to fix it. Also, the fact that it is a Pontiac with a Chevrolet engine should put price negotiation in YOUR favor. Eric:cheers


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I'd prefer a Pontiac engine, but am willing to compromise if the price is right as the car has a lot of positives. 

As for the leak, good advice on having him fix it first.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Buy the car for a discount without the mouse motor and put a real motor in it!!! Seriously, Have the leak fixed. Could be serious...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Walt, I forgot to say "welcome".....:cheers Eric


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Eric, and everyone else!

Just as a follow up, thought I'd let you all know I passed on the 66 LeMans I was considering and have a tentative deal on a 65 GTO coupe with an original rebuilt YS engine, original power train, charcoal blue rust free body and a beautiful interior. 

Oh yeah...and it DOESN'T leak oil...


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Pictures, pictures, pictures


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's the one, Walt. Get THAT one! Nothing wrong with a Blue Charcoal '65!!!


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree...it IS the one! Pics coming as soon as I finalize the deal and get her home. All I have now are some crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now you're talkin'.....:cheers pics!!!


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it took a few days, plus the holiday weekend delayed the purchase, but at long last the new edition to my family...


















Better photos to follow soon...these are just a couple quick shots once I got her home.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice looking 65....looks like you scored!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

waltcoleman said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I'd prefer a Pontiac engine, but am willing to compromise if the price is right as the car has a lot of positives.
> 
> As for the leak, good advice on having him fix it first.


while its not kosher here there is nothing wrong with a chev 350 engine. its probably the best engine ever made. oil leaks are easy to fix on them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks awesome, what color is it??


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks  Yeah, I'm happy. It cost a bit more than I was planning to pay, but from everything I've seen, the previous owner really took great care of her, and she runs great...far better than anything else I test drove.

Rukee...Blue Charcoal. It was repainted about 5 years ago. It's also dusty! I'll wash her this weekend and post some better pics.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Your patience was rewarded! Waited until you got the RIGHT one!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

waltcoleman said:


> Thanks  Rukee...Blue Charcoal. It was repainted about 5 years ago. It's also dusty! I'll wash her this weekend and post some better pics.


Ruk was just messin' with ya. Check out his sig...


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Oooh yeahhhh...and that's why I've got an eye exam coming up...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner....nice ride Walt, its a buyers market and you were smart not to jump at the first one you drove....and a post car to boot....i like the stainless around the windows myself, then again i am bias...

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm with you on the stainless. Beautiful Tempest by the way!


----------

